# " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
ich will jetzt hier nicht als Schlaumeier auftreten, und nur für die, die es nicht " besser "
wissen . ( Das hatten wir hier schon mal, also nur zur Erinnerung )

Einzahl :   Der Koi  

Mehrzahl, also zwei oder ganz viele :   Die Koi       ohne   *s *   hintendran .

Und wer es nicht glaubt . 
Guck : 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/koi-news/koi----frage--antwort.php


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Hallo Jolantha,

ich enttäusche Dich ja ungern, aber 
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Koi
Weit genug nach unten scrollen... 


> Nominativ Plural: *die Kois*


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Hallo Anett,
muß ich Dir Recht geben, wenn der Duden das sagt ! 
Hört sich für mich aber total verkehrt an, da ich von Anfang an es anders gelernt habe.
Könnte man das Thema ja schon wieder schließen ! 


hab eben noch was beim googeln gefunden : Ostmitteldeutsch: [1] Goi, Goi-Garpfen


----------



## Nori (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Was nun - ein Karpfen - zwei Karpfens ????
Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Nobody is perfect...Vielleicht irrt der Duden hier? 

Oder ist das wieder einer aus der Reihe "Wenn alle es falsch machen, muss es richtig sein"?


----------



## koifischfan (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Wo hat der Koigarten Müller da wohl abgeschireben?

Wer vergleicht den hier Kois mit Karpfen? Es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Worte und werden auch anders dekliniert.

Aber trotzdem einer von mir:
der Koi - die Koi
der Karpfen - die Karpfen
der Fisch - die Fisch ? 

aber der Fisch - die Fische und der Koi - die Koie


----------



## Nori (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Ne, aber die Fischs.... 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Koi

Für mich waren es bisher immer Koi - egal ob Einzahl oder Mehrzahl. Ich hatte das mit den "Kois" im Duden nur irgendwie schon mal gelesen.
Wenn nun beides okay ist... was solls?! :smoki


----------



## andreas w. (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*



Nori schrieb:


> Was nun - ein Karpfen - zwei Karpfens ????
> Gruß Nori



Gegenvorschlag: ein Karpfen, zwei *Krapfen* 



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wo hat der Koigarten Müller da wohl abgeschireben?
> 
> Wer vergleicht den hier Kois mit Karpfen? Es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Worte und werden auch anders dekliniert.
> 
> ...



Dazu - der Fisch, die Fisch (-stäbchen) 

Mannmannmann ich sollte nichts mit leerem Magen schreiben - kommt nix sinniges dabei raus.

Trotzdem liebe Grüße, Andreas.


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Der Duden ist kein fixes Regelwerk, sondern passt sich den Sprach Gewohnheiten der "User" an.
Ich habe es früher auch anders mitbekommen und entsprechend verbreitet. 

Man kann ja Koi-Karpfen sagen, das macht es für alle einfacher.


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Aber Jöööörg  ,
dann stottert man ja !
Wenn Koi sowiewieso schon Karpfen heißt, sag ich dann als Deutscher : Karpfen-Karpfen ??


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Was willst Du denn, Jolantha, ist doch Plural  Wenn Du von drei sprichst, heißt es dann Koi-Karpfen-Karpfen...


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Wie, denne ??
Wenn ich nur einen habe, dann heißt das : Ich habe eine Koi-Karpfe  ???


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Wenn Du nur einen hast, ist das nicht artgerecht 

Ansonsten wäre das ja die Einzahl - und da hatte ja niemand gegen "Koi" Einwände, oder


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Der bunte Fisch-Die bunte Fische!

Klingt erst mal verkehrt, aber wenn ich mir unsere Jugend heute so anhöreich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Der bunte Fisch-Die bunte Fische!
> 
> Klingt erst mal verkehrt,



Ist es auch - ich schenk Dir aber ein "n", dann geht es...


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Der Farbkarpfen ; die Farbkarpfen 

Sonnige Grüße Rene


----------



## koifischfan (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Der bunte Fisch-Die bunte Fischen? Wie klingt das denn?


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Genau !
Die bunte Fischen !


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Achtung:
IRONIE


> aber wenn ich mir unsere Jugend heute so anhöre



Jetzt geschnallt?

Ey Alder, voll krass , gib ma fett die Flosse! Du Opfer. Isch schwör


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Oder doch lieber : Die Bunte fischen


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*



> Die Bunte fischen


Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Ihr seit doch alle 
Phishing-Opfer !


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

die Meisters ;-P


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

..oder die Kois- Karpfens ;-P


----------



## Zacky (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*



> Wenn Koi sowieso schon Karpfen heißt, sag ich dann als Deutscher : Karpfen-Karpfen ??



Koi ist nur die allgemeine Bezeichnung für Karpfen aus den reinen Übersetzungen. Wenn, dann könnte man grundsätzlich auch von den Nishikigoi reden oder auch schreiben - der Nishikigoi - die Nishikigoi = Nishikigoi heißt aus dem japanischen frei übersetzt "Brokat-Karpfen", der oder die wäre dann auch in der Übersetzung unerheblich...

So würde sich die Frage nach dem "s" erübrigen und das sprachliche Niveau wäre ein anderes...ich glaub das nennt man dann "fachsimpeln"...

jetzt muss ich aber...ganz schnell...:haibevor es gibt...


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Hallo Zacky ------   ich " Besserwisser "     ,

Du --------- " Schlaumeier " ---     beides doof :gratuliere


----------



## guenter (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Ach ist das lustig, wenn das die KOI (S) hören


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Günter, 
mußte aber echt zustimmen , soooo unterhaltsamhatten wir es lange nicht mehr !!!


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Meine sind japanische und auch Euro Koi.
Wie soll ich die denn rufen wenn es was zu futtern gibt?

Nishikigoi, Brokatkarpfen, Cyprinus carpio, Kois, Karpfens ...
Die Doitsugoi (deutscher Karpfen) könnten ja Deutsch verstehen. 

Ich denke mal wir verstehen uns ganz ohne Worte, wenn ich mit dem Futter am Teichrand stehe.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

am liebsten hab ich dann die Kombi mit dem ach so beliebten ,,Tu"...   ,,meine Kois tun gut fressen"   hört sich so nach ,,Schakkeline" an


----------



## koifischfan (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*



> Wie soll ich die denn rufen wenn es was zu futtern gibt?


Ich sage zu unserem Hund immer, komm wir gehen Fischis füttern. Dann komt er mit und die Fischis an die Futterstelle.


----------



## jolantha (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ich sage zu unserem Hund immer, komm wir gehen* Fischis *füttern. Dann komt er mit und die Fischis an die Futterstelle.



Genauso geht das bei mir, da heißt das auch so !! Und Hund und Kater mögen
das Fischfutter auch. Jeder kriegt was ab !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Hi,

wie wärs den damit

der Koi = männliche Tiere

die Koi = weibliche Tiere

das Koi = die hermaphroditische (Zwitter)Version

übrigens: Eine Kuh macht Muh, viele Kühe Mühe

MfG Frank


----------



## Joachim (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

... also "das Koi" find ich schick.   Wie "der Maschine" ...


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Der Maschine singt aber lauter


----------



## Andre 69 (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Der Maschine  Jawoll ! .....    Siehe hier !!!
Und singen ----selbst redent !


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

He Andre!
Die alt Herrenriege ist doch schon in Vergessenheit geraten,außerdem ohne den Artikel.
Man hat schon einige Zeit nichts mehr von ihnen gehört! FAZIT: ROCKERRENTE !!!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

He Ron,

gar nicht wahr. Du musst nur richtig hinschauen.

Wobei mein Lieblingslied immer noch ein ganz altes ist....


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Hi Christine!
Es dringt aber wirklich nicht mehr so in die Chart's rein(eigentlich etwas schade)!
Das meinige lieblings Lied ist Melanie,ich finde seit der Neuen deutschen Welle,hat sich in west und ost die deutsche Rockmusik total zum positiven geändert,Text-mäßig wie auch Sound-mäßig,die Texte von Silly waren doch in den 80-ziger arsch-geil (ich mein jetzt nicht die Hits),und
Udo, der Vorreiter, hat schon in den 70-ziger und auch Anfang der 80-ziger lässig auf der Bühne gerockt.Ja,ja die alten Werte.

LG Ron!


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: " Besserwisser "  Der Koi -- Die Koi !!*

Ich klink mich da mal ein.
Silly fand und find ich gut
Nicht zu vergessen Karat.
Udo ist über jeden Zeifel erhaben 
Maffay, die einen mögen ihn die anderen nicht. Ich find ihn genial.
Was die deutsche Rockmusik - ob jetzt ost oder West - angeht, find ich die Entwicklung durchaus Positiv.
Rosenstolz(Ja, ich weiß, zählt aber für mich zur Rockmusik), Revolverheld, Silbermond(Siehe Rosenstolz)
und natürlich die toten Hosen


----------

